# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  حصـــرياً : من داخل مكاتب الاتحاد العام اون لاين  يتابع اللحظات الاخيرة للتسجيلات المريخية

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*سوف يقوم المريخ بقيد ثلاثة لاعبين فى كشوفاته اليوم وهم المالى باسيرو بامبا ونجما الاهلى - على جعفر ومحمد ابراهيم ..
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*مجهود مقدر الاخ ميدو انشاء يوم شكرك مااجي
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معلومة مهمة للجميع 


عمليه الشطب والتسجيل فى التسجيلات التكميليه تبدأ من الاول من يونيو وتنتهى فى العاشر منه وخلافاً لما ذكر ان عمليه الشطب سوف تنتهى بنهاية اليوم التاسع والصحيح هو ان عمليه الشطب مستمرة حتى قفل باب الانتقالات فى العاشر من الشهر الجارى وهو اليوم ..
وبهذا حتى الان المريخ لم يشطب الثلاثى المرشحين ( يس - سليمانى - محمد موسى ) وربما تشهد الساعات القادمة مفاجاة فى عملية الشطب والاحتمالات كلها واردة ..
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*واصل يا حبيب نحن الليلة حاتلين هنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ولله ياكولا مابقيت مصور بس كمان صحفي ومهني وتجيب الاخبار والتحليلات والتفسيرات كمان

سبع صنائع والبخت ضايع

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*اون لاين النقل الحصرى لحظة بلحظة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معلومات الموضوع 	 		 			 			 				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 80 (8 من الأعضاء و 72 زائر)

KOLA MOHAMMED,مجنون,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,حفيدة سيده فرح,majedsiddig,osama nouri,عبداللطيف
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*يالله نسمع بخبر شطب الزومه و بله جابر في اخر احظه
                        	*

----------


## خالد ابو عمر الاحمر

*كولا ياملك الحصريات متابعين نحنا يلا جيب الخبر السعيد
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

معلومات الموضوع

                                                        الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 80 (8 من الأعضاء و 72 زائر)

KOLA MOHAMMED,مجنون,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,حفيدة سيده فرح,majedsiddig,osama nouri,عبداللطيف



وانا مشيت وين

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة whballa hassan
					

يا مرخاب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرخابي جديد لنج علي المنبر .. اخر اخبار التسجيلات شنو .. باسيرو وقع وله لسه



مرحب بيك اخ عزيز 
انت مالقيت تسجل الا الليلة 
قايل نفسك ساسا ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قادورن على تسجيل أي لاعب في السودان وخارجه وليدنا كل الامكانيات لذلك ولا نخشى من احد.. لذلك على الذين يعتبرون انفسهم اوصياء على المريخ وعلينا ان يوفروا على انفسهم الجهد ويركزوا في تطوير الكرة في السوان بدلا من تجريح الاخرين، ولكن نحن نعمل وفق رؤية فنية من خلال لجنتنا الفنية التي نعتبرها لجنة دائمة من الآن تضم كل من ابراهومة المسعودية والجيلي عبد الخير وابراهيم حسين بالاضاة الى فيصل العجب وجمال ابو عنجة وجندي نميري وعصام الدحيش وسانتو وعاطف القوز وهم من خيرة ابناء المريخ الاوفياء ونضيف معهم آخرون وهم ابناؤنا الذين نفتخر بهم ستكون كل رؤيتنا الفنية عبرهم من تسجيلات وغيرها في سبيل المؤسيية والمنهجية الفنية لخلق فريق كرة قدم يهز افريقيا قريبا.. لأن اساسنا الذي نعمل له هو الانضباط والاخلاق الحميدة التي تشبه المريخ ولن نسمح لأي متقاعس في المريخ بعد اليوم، خطتنا بدأت في هذه التسجيلات وستكتمل في تسجييلات ديسمبر المقبل لتحقيق كل الاهداف حتى ياتي المجلس الجديد ويجد كل الأمور في النادي مرتبة بعلمية ومؤسسية لبناء فريق البطولات القادم والنادي المحترف المثالي في السودان وافريقيا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*هاكم قزقزو شوية 

























وعدتك أن لا أحبك..
ثم أمام القرار الكبير، جبنت
وعدتك أن لا أعود...
وعدت...
وأن لا أموت اشتياقاً
ومت
وعدت مراراً
وقررت أن أستقيل مراراً
ولا أتذكر أني استقلت..
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

فترنا من القاعد فى الحجار 
وبنابر ستات الشاى 
--------------
الخوووووووووووووووف نبقى حارسين لينا جنازة بحر



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*samawal 
بي يوزر كولا

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة whballa hassan
					

يا مرخاب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرخابي جديد لنج علي المنبر .. اخر اخبار التسجيلات شنو .. باسيرو وقع وله لسه



مرحبا بالصفوة whballa hassan  بمقدمك  نتوقع مفاجأة سارة  تكون ختامه مسك تفضل الاخ الكريم


*

----------


## mohammedaborami

*مستننك يا رايع وربنا يوفقك ياملك الحصريات
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					

samawal 
بي يوزر كولا




سمؤل هوووووووووووووي بفتح فيك بوست هسي رووووق ماتلعب بي اعصابنا 
*

----------


## whballa hassan

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

حباااااااااااااابك لسه ماوقع منور المنبر 




اهلين حباب الشمشار يديك العافيه ونورك باين في المنبر .. والله غالبانا القعدة ساي دايرين ننعرف الجديد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية محبطة لفترة تسجيلات انتظرناها كثيرا ولكن فى النهاية الخير فيما اختاره الله
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*لمفاجاه والجميع في الانتظار

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عاجل وحصرى عبر (سودانا فوق) ..انهيار صفقة انتقال (باسيرو) للمريخ صاح الكلام دا ؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*يا ناس السودان جبت العشاء    كولا دا اجهد وجاع طمنونا     دا مجهود تاريخى  
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*اللاعب سيصل بطائره سعوديه عند الساعه الحاديه عشر
                        	*

----------


## Freid Bapekr

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

يا جماعة رجاءا ﻻيكتب اي عضو 
غير كولا دعوه ليكتب حصريا
حتي ترتاح اعصابنا





*

----------


## wadalhaja

*بقينا على اعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## whballa hassan

*والله جهجهتونا خليتونا ما فاهمين اي شي جا ما جا ..
كولا عمل رايح ولا حس والاخبر 
انا ما شي انوم شويه وبصحا اشوف الحصل شنو ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Freid Bapekr

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 151 (41 من الأعضاء و 110 زائر)

Freid Bapekr,Abu - Khalid,abuashruf,نادرالداني,أبورتاج,محمد عبده,محمد عيسى,amir dublin,هشام احمدموسى,مصعب المقدم مضوي,معتصم الصايم,المريخابي هيمو,الدلميت,الشمشار,الزبير,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,ابن ادريس,ابواسراء,ابوعبير,ابوعبودى الصغير,dawzna,د.فاضل,ibrahim rahma allha,خال عمر,حافظ النور,حسن زيادة,دولي,حوته 1,majdi,majedsiddig,صياد النجوم x,سيف الدين المقبول,osama nouri,reddish,samiosman,عبداللطيف,عبدالرحمن محجوب,عبدالغني حمد المريخابي,whballa hassan,ود الباقر,طارق عمرابي
*

----------


## أبورتاج

*باقي ثلاثه دقائق  من قفل باب التسجيلات 

ياكولا وافينا انت نمت ولا شنو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باقي من الزمن ساعة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

صحيفة الصدي
انهارت قبل دقائق من اﻵن صفقة
انضمام محور اﻻهلي شندي باسيرو بامبا
الى المريخ بسبب عدم اتفاق الطرفين
على الشروط المالية للصفقة، وحسب
مصادر )كوورة سودانية( فان ادارة
المريخ اعتبرت المبلغ المطلوب ﻻكمال
الصفقة مبالغ فيه، واوفد المريخ قبل
قليل مندوباً ﻻتحاد كرة القدم من اجل
ايقاف اجراءات شطب البورندي
سليماني نديكومانا





ولماذا لم يتم الاتفاق من بدري على السعر
ولماذا الانتظار لساعة الصفر ؟؟؟
هل تجد هذه الاسئلة اجابة ؟؟
*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*ياناس علي جعفر ومحمدابراهيم لم يتم تسجيلهم ولاالحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*سجلوهم يا حاكم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

محمد النادر اطلع علي جريدة المنبر 




عبدالغني قوووووووووم لف يـــ حبيب 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*عشنا احلام سعيدة مع توتر كلماانحسر الزمن المتبقي للتسجيلات
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*اسي بعد الجوطة ده كلها في التسجيلات الجنا ابورويس ما اتسجل غايتو يا كولا الله يعرس ليك ونرتاح منك ياخي


كسرة 
يا هيمو انا نفسي اعرف السماعات  بتاعات كولا ده علاقة شنو بالتصوير 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

اسي بعد الجوطة ده كلها في التسجيلات الجنا ابورويس ما اتسجل غايتو يا كولا الله يعرس ليك ونرتاح منك ياخي


كسرة 
يا هيمو انا نفسي اعرف السماعات  بتاعات كولا ده علاقة شنو بالتصوير 





اسأل دا 


*

----------


## سانتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

عبدالغني قوووووووووم لف يـــ حبيب 




شنو الناس دى كلها تقوم تلف

*

----------

